# mavs 5th in west



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

no way the mavs are ahead of any of the the other 4 powerhouses in the west
reasons why
no big guys that are proven bangers, the teams in the west have that
no depth
other teams in the west have it
no defense
other teams have it

if they dont please tell me,


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

if i was you i would take a good look at your avatar and than realize what team you are talking about.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Those words are going to taste good come playoff time when the Twolves are 5th (if not lower) and trying to get out of the 1st round again. 
Even if they do get out of the 1st round the Mavs will be glad to take their lack of D against your team of misfits and players people were dying to rid themselves of. Then you can take the saying "Welcome to Dallas... One third of your 0-3 road trip" seriously.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> no way the mavs are ahead of any of the the other 4 powerhouses in the west
> reasons why
> no big guys that are proven bangers, the teams in the west have that
> ...



point 1. since when is a team that can't get outta ROUND ONE 7 STRAIGHT YEARS a power house? the wolves aren't even a threat to me. I mean you're really talking alot of noise considering the last time ya wolves met my mavs ya boy kg was getting abused by dirk for three straight games.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm not a Wolves or Mavs fan so I'm unbiased here and I gotta say the talk of the Wolves being a Powerhouse or doing better than the Mavs are ludicrous! The Mavs had an amazing record last season and just got better thanks to the dumb dumb Warriors. Yeah the Wolves added some washed up trouble makers that will make chemistry impossible. I think the Wolves will be even worse this year because of the trouble makers they now have and the Mavs will be just as good as last season if not better.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

excuse me, the t wolves have a lack of d? kevin garnett first team all defense, latrell prewell is a defensive minded player, cassell is a very underrated defensive player, kandi downlow blocking shots, ebi was one of the best defensive players out of the draft, madsen has the energy and intensity to be a great defender. the only player on the wolves roster that isnt that great at playing defense is wally. 
look at your own squad, the only proven defensive player on that roster is raja bell, and he is a free agent.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Allas* had luck winning all those games last season. This season it will be whole nother story. They won't be able to win 50 games. As for Minny they're better than Mavs right now about two three times in each position on the court. ya dig???





*Allas short for Dallas, No Defense, no D. Allas. :joke:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

finally, someone who understands my point


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Bradley, Najera, Bell, Welsch, Marquis Daniels, Josh Howard, Fortson and who ever they trade Chris Mills for definitely make their bench one of the best in league. 

Howard and Daniels can play and will be able to give them good minutes if called upon to do so. Dallas has a very bright future.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

tell me, are any of those good enough to start, those guys all suck except for bell. bradley is 7 6 and thats the only reason he is in the nba. daniels or welsch is no better than mike wilks, or pargo


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Of course they're not good enough to start, that's why they're bench players.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

the other contenders have players on their bench that can start, fisher (lakers), hudson (wolves), miller, jackson (kings), ginobli; rose? (spurs)
the mavs will be tired out of their mind if all they have is their starting lineup


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just gave you their bench. I don't care what you say, you are a super homer and don't listen to anyone else's opinion. A bench does not one player equal. The Mavs have a few guys who fit into their system and are good players.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> finally, someone who understands my point


The only point you have is on the top of your head.

If you wrote down everything you know about basketball
we could fold it up and it would comfortably fit in a thimble.

You are obviously here spouting your B.S. in a lame attempt
to get a rise out of Mavs fans.

Mavs fans don't waste your time with these idiots who are
here for one reason. They are only here trying to get Mavs
fans to get mad.

Ignore these boneheads and they will away.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Allas* had luck winning all those games last season. This season it will be whole nother story. They won't be able to win 50 games. As for Minny they're better than Mavs right now about two three times in each position on the court. ya dig???
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, so 60 games are luck? Man, they must have a luck win for the year with 60 games, s-i-x-t-y games.



> no way the mavs are ahead of any of the the other 4 powerhouses in the west


Honestly, watch more basketball! Know more Basketball! You are hearing all this crap about kg and spree being the best defenders probably from your friend. Let me remind you that Dirk dominates KG in EVERY GAME they play.

:no: 

Listen to other peoples opinions buddy.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

ha ha ha ha. Don't worry he's a pissed wolves fan. He's mad that his offseason got shot down the drain, 'cause they're still # 5 and they're not a second round team! I didn't think adding wash ups(spree, cassel) and every one elses scrubs(kandi, Madsen) makes you a power house. Then Hudson should buy Derek Fisher a car 'cause hudson isn't that good my friend. Fisher has made Bibby and Hudson look like hall of famers 'cause he can't play D and he's not quick. Anyways you know how he just started posting on our forum as soon as we got Jamsion(<---pissed wolves fan)? That other kin*s fan is saying luck 'cause his window of oppurtunity has closed and the mavs has opened more.


Is 83 points in one half, luck my friend? Talking about the mavs d, yeah that's a hell of a D in Sac town. Then Sheefo.....Howard (our draft pick) was the best Defensive player in the country. Plus EBI, is the size of a tooth pick, he weighs less than Earl Boykins, What a defensive stopper!



Sheefo we have team players,you have stat players! Sheefo, great god what are you eight years old? Do you not know the game of basketball? Last point we added good rebounders , thats all we needed. Our zone D works pretty good we just can't rebound and we added a lot of that even have Fin playing as an a big 2 helps our rebounds.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> tell me, are any of those good enough to start, those guys all suck except for bell. bradley is 7 6 and thats the only reason he is in the nba. daniels or welsch is no better than mike wilks, or pargo


How's hoiberg and Gary trent doing?ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.

What a great bench! Your bench sucks, and you have no depth. Your bench is overrated and your bench's name is Troy Hudson (only okay player on that horrible bench). My god if your this obsessed and optimistic, what are you going to cry on a pillow when you lose in the first round? It's impossible to gel your team's chemistry, they want stats! Your coach isn't even that good! Go cry on the lakers forum because you still can't get out of the first round!


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

Mavs fans quit responding to this KID! He's the same one that said Spree is better than fin and wally is better than jamison and oh yeah CASSEL IS BETTER THAN NASH! 

And all the people that was wanting to believe him and hope he's right about the Mavs not being a threat, He's the same person who posted this!




> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> 
> finly isnt better than spree, wally is better jamison, or we just put trent on him, thats how we always stop jamison. cassell is more of a leader than nash, and cassell and hudson are a lot better than nash. dallas beat us 2 years ago in the playoffs, kg is way better now. raef is a guard in a big mans body and cant bang with kandi down low. then kg had noone else inside with him. rasho was horrible, wally took too many shots. billups scoreed too much. kg had to worry about everyone else.
> the wolves dont have a bench? look at your roster and then tell me we dont have a bench, hudson, trent, madsen, hoiberg, ervin johnson, and soon to be jim jackson. we may even sign raja bell. who do u have, najera? who air balls like 5 free throws a month.
> ...


considering Cassel is a ball hog and that's why he has better stats than nash(nash is one of the best pure shooters in the NBA), just because Nash is a team player doesn't mean he's not better. Look who's a top 15 player in the league! Jim Jackson is signing with the kings and then of course all of the other horse crap he wrote in that post. 

That post speaks for itself. Anyone that can read, just don't take his posts seriously! He's....um.....how can i say this rifleman? not as educated? well anyways don't listen to him and ignore him. Unless you agree with him(who does)? He's an (very very) optimistic Wolves fan, who just realized he's still not better than the Mavs! He's looking to argue, any die hard Mav fans, just ignore him he's going to TRY and rip the mavs with an ignorant post.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> Mavs fans quit responding to this KID! He's the same one that said Spree is better than fin and wally is better than jamison and oh yeah CASSEL IS BETTER THAN NASH!
> 
> And all the people that was wanting to believe him and hope he's right about the Mavs not being a threat, He's the same person who posted this!
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## LawBoy69 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Cuban=Bored Fantasy Owner*

This trade reminds me of guys in fantasy leagues who make trades just for the hell of it. Doesn't really help, doesn't really hurt. I will say even for all of his streaky play NVE was one of the few guys who stepped up and carried this team for at least one round. How far did they go before he got there? I doubt they will go that far this year.... Plus Jamison kind of duplicates what they had, and they still have a glaring need for a 4/5 stud. Thinking they're going to later parlay this into something else is again a fantasy owner type move.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> Mavs fans quit responding to this KID! He's the same one that said Spree is better than fin and wally is better than jamison and oh yeah CASSEL IS BETTER THAN NASH!
> 
> And all the people that was wanting to believe him and hope he's right about the Mavs not being a threat, He's the same person who posted this!
> ...


:buddies:


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

[strike]you stupid mavs fans[/strike] continue to forget that kevin garnett didn't even guard notwitzki half the time they were playing...wally was guarding him a hell of a lot and wally's just as good a defender as dirk is, if not better. i guess both of our cities' papers and magazines and whatnot are feeding us alot of b.s. because i guess neither of our benches is very good. if the wolves bench is considered laughable by you guys, then i would go as far as saying that i wouldn't wipe my butt with the mavericks bench. they are just horrible without van exel. they have no scoring options any more. it seems that trade may have helped the rest of the league anyway. without van exel, there is no guy capable of putting up 30 points on dallas' bench. funny i should say that, because last year, he seemed to be the only one coming off the bench doing much of anything. the wolves will now have what you had last year with nash and exel...not as good as the mavs last year, but it will definitely be something similar to that. your 83 point in one half was pure luck. sure they can shoot, but if it wasn't luck, why don't they put up at least 70 a half on a consistent basis? shot after shot was going in, one of the most exciting games i've ever seen, but you know...that game was pulled out of their butts. never again will that happen. not with the mavs anyway. to spare your arguments, the wolves will never do that either, and their bench isn't as good as it's being talked up, and nowitzki has gotten his against KG, but that's the past and we have a new season coming up. i know that my wolves will be ready...will your mavs?


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

ok the mavs were better than your wolves before the trade you "stupid wolves fan". You got a team of stat players. go get pissed off somewhere else. we don't need to hear that you're mad that you still can't get out of the first round. Time will tell and I'll be the first one in line to shove it in your faces. Back up the trash, we got to the WCF, where the hell have you been?


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

I swear Wolves fans are so optimistic. Hudson is overrated and Cassel is a ball hog. You will never EVER come close to what we had with NVE and nash. Nash is better than those two put together. Go wipe your butt with poisen ivy 'cause your going have to take your mind off the pain from getting knocked out again.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> you stupid mavs fans continue to forget that kevin garnett didn't even guard notwitzki half the time they were playing...wally was guarding him a hell of a lot and wally's just as good a defender as dirk is, if not better. i guess both of our cities' papers and magazines and whatnot are feeding us alot of b.s. because i guess neither of our benches is very good. if the wolves bench is considered laughable by you guys, then i would go as far as saying that i wouldn't wipe my butt with the mavericks bench. they are just horrible without van exel. they have no scoring options any more. it seems that trade may have helped the rest of the league anyway. without van exel, there is no guy capable of putting up 30 points on dallas' bench. funny i should say that, because last year, he seemed to be the only one coming off the bench doing much of anything. the wolves will now have what you had last year with nash and exel...not as good as the mavs last year, but it will definitely be something similar to that. your 83 point in one half was pure luck. sure they can shoot, but if it wasn't luck, why don't they put up at least 70 a half on a consistent basis? shot after shot was going in, one of the most exciting games i've ever seen, but you know...that game was pulled out of their butts. never again will that happen. not with the mavs anyway. to spare your arguments, the wolves will never do that either, and their bench isn't as good as it's being talked up, and nowitzki has gotten his against KG, but that's the past and we have a new season coming up. i know that my wolves will be ready...will your mavs?


Time for me to end all this misconception. " us stupid Mavs fans " realize that we gave up a potential 30 point scorer off the bench player. what did we get in return? 1)A powerforward with a bad attitude who loves to bang down low and has a vendetta. Didnt everyone say the Mavs wont make it without a banger. 2)We got a small forward who can play powerforward and can put up 30 on any given night and the way Nellie rotates it might be from off the bench. 3.) we got a very good prospect at the 1 and 2 position who until he was traded bt GS everyone thought highly of him...What happened? Going to dallas deminishes your ability to grow?

We got all this for a single 30 point pg?!!! and now we suck?!!. We kept the 30 points we gave up we brought in a proven banger and we brought in a 1/2 gaurd who has a very bright future. Everyone get real and admit this was an excellent move on the Mavs part.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

i give credit for that trade...it solidifies their front line and starting lineup...it takes away from their bench and backcourt. but you don't realize you're proven banger is the next marc jackson. which the wolves made the mistake taking off of golden states hands and believe me, you'll pay for that too.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> i give credit for that trade...it solidifies their front line and starting lineup...it takes away from their bench and backcourt. but you don't realize you're proven banger is the next marc jackson. which the wolves made the mistake taking off of golden states hands and believe me, you'll pay for that too.


As long as Fortson blocks 2-3 shots and grabs 10-12 boards mostly defensivly I dont care if he doesnt score a point the whole season...(unless its a tip in bucket for a win ) we Mav Fans would be happy with the production Bradley gave us @ the beginning of the season. We dont need a center who can dominate. Just a center who slightly alters desicion making.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

we have enough rebounding. Shouldn't teams try and get as much defense to stop us? Plus we're going to get a good player when we trade Mills. I mean getting Jamison completes our offense, shouldn't other team try and stop us? our zone D isn't that bad, we just needed rebounding and got it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> excuse me, the t wolves have a lack of d? kevin garnett first team all defense, latrell prewell is a defensive minded player, cassell is a very underrated defensive player, kandi downlow blocking shots, ebi was one of the best defensive players out of the draft, madsen has the energy and intensity to be a great defender. the only player on the wolves roster that isnt that great at playing defense is wally.
> look at your own squad, the only proven defensive player on that roster is raja bell, and he is a free agent.



Honestly I think that Cassell and Kandi-man are overrated on defense, further more, you guys have yet to play a game. I think it won't be easy working 3 starters into your system. The core of the Mavs has been the same for a while. Chemistry proves alot, otherwise why don't we give the championship to the Lakers and just forget about the season?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Cuban=Bored Fantasy Owner*



> Originally posted by <b>LawBoy69</b>!
> This trade reminds me of guys in fantasy leagues who make trades just for the hell of it. Doesn't really help, doesn't really hurt. I will say even for all of his streaky play NVE was one of the few guys who stepped up and carried this team for at least one round. How far did they go before he got there? I doubt they will go that far this year.... Plus Jamison kind of duplicates what they had, and they still have a glaring need for a 4/5 stud. Thinking they're going to later parlay this into something else is again a fantasy owner type move.


Dirk is an offensive 4 stud, sometimes you have to settle with what you have. They have to settle defensive on him. Not everyone can put KG on the court. But also Nash and Finley trounce Cassell and Spree/Wally. Do you really think Kandi will be that much better then Bradley/Fortson? How will he get any touches on your team? 

-Petey


----------



## LawBoy69 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Cuban=Bored Fantasy Owner*



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Dirk is an offensive 4 stud, sometimes you have to settle with what you have. They have to settle defensive on him. Not everyone can put KG on the court. But also Nash and Finley trounce Cassell and Spree/Wally. Do you really think Kandi will be that much better then Bradley/Fortson? How will he get any touches on your team?
> ...


For the record Petey, if you had bothered to read my post, I'm not taking a position on the idiotic debate over whether Dallas Or Minnehaha is better. However I still stand by my statement that Dallas doesn't really have a true stud 4/5 player. I'm including the ability to rebound inside, play tough D, play back to the basket in the low post and dominate. Dirk is a great player, but they wouldn't be trying to get guys like A. Davis and Mourning if they thought he was the answer to the stud 4/5 problem. Jamison at best gives them another front court scorer but he solves none of their real needs. Again, from a non-interested parties perspective this looks like a re-shuffling more than an improvement. If Cuban wasn't the kazillionaire that he is, he'd be one of those guys in fantasy leagues that was constantly trying to make trades for no other reason than to look like he knows what he's doing.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Cuban=Bored Fantasy Owner*



> Originally posted by <b>LawBoy69</b>!
> 
> 
> For the record Petey, if you had bothered to read my post, I'm not taking a position on the idiotic debate over whether Dallas Or Minnehaha is better. However I still stand by my statement that Dallas doesn't really have a true stud 4/5 player. I'm including the ability to rebound inside, play tough D, play back to the basket in the low post and dominate. Dirk is a great player, but they wouldn't be trying to get guys like A. Davis and Mourning if they thought he was the answer to the stud 4/5 problem. Jamison at best gives them another front court scorer but he solves none of their real needs. Again, from a non-interested parties perspective this looks like a re-shuffling more than an improvement. If Cuban wasn't the kazillionaire that he is, he'd be one of those guys in fantasy leagues that was constantly trying to make trades for no other reason than to look like he knows what he's doing.


This one again shows you know nothing about the Mavericks. The
biggest problem the Mavs had last year was rebounding. The
differential was 4th worst in the league. While they certainly need
to get better on defense that was not thier main problem. By
any concievable measurement of defense the Mavs were in the
top 1/2 of the league. Not as good as they need to be but alot
more respectable than anyone wants to give them credit for. 

The biggest problem was rebounding and if you think that they
did not improve thier rebounding by adding a true SF who grabs
7.5 rebs a game and now they can use Finley as a 2 where he is
a very good rebounding 2 then you would be wrong. 
Now they can bring in Fortson who is one of the better
rebounders in the league.

And of course they don't have a stud at the 5. How many teams
in the league do? You can count them on one hand.

If you think that this does not improve the Mavericks than you
either know nothing about the Mavericks or nothing about
basketball. This is not only shuffling of the deck as you say.

And by the way, Cuban is the Owner, not the GM. Cuban did not
go out and find this deal. Donnie Nelson did along with Nellie.
Cuban agreed to it as any sane owner would since it clearly
makes this a better team.


----------



## LawBoy69 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Hey Petey*

I'm quite sure that I as well as everyone who disagrees with you knows as much about basketball as you do. I never said Cuban was the general manager you [strike]idiot[/strike]. If you want to say that Cuban has no input in Dallas trades than I bet you also believe Steinbrenner doesn't have input on Yankees trades. This trade weakened their backcourt and improved their frontcourt. If you watched any basketball you'd know that a post defender who can rebound is their most glaring need. Getting an undersized Fortson isn't the answer, and don't even try and say Jamison provides that kind of presence. Do you really think they'd have made this move if they could have acquired Mourning or Miller? Hell, them working out a deal to get Keon Clark would have made more sense.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Cuban=Bored Fantasy Owner*



> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> This one again shows you know nothing about the Mavericks. The
> ...


Thanks for backing up my statements! It's not our D it's our rebounding. Look at the opponents second chance points in the playoffs. Plus, we have a 4 stud (Jamison, we'll play that for us). They were never trying to get Davis, my friend. Then Mourning is a 5. We tried to do that so Raef could play the 4, because we had Griffin(alternating) playing the 3 and dirk playing the 4. 

Then FYI, Davis' name has been brought up in trade ideas and rumors, but never been talked between the teams.

Remember this, You added wash ups (cassel, Spree) and scrubs (madsen, kandi). That my friend makes you worst, because everyone of those guys thinks they're the man (except madsen, but he thinks he can dance). 

Black hole Cassel, he got that nick name because when you pass it to him you never see the ball again, then Spree's problem in NYC, was he couldn't play the 3 and he whined about not getting the ball more. Kandi thinks he's the best thing since sliced bread and he's a bust! Wally will be traded in the preseason, from him whining about not shooting enough. Then of course you've got knocked out of the first round 7 years in a row. This will prove that Hudson is way overrated.

Remember last year with Bibby. Derek Fisher has made Bibby and Hudson look like potential hall of famers, because he's not quick and sucks as a defender. 

Then do your homework wolves fans, you don't know nothing about the mavs, and obviously nothing about basketball. Yall are still not a powerhouse and KG won't be there next year(chicago?).


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Hey Petey*



> Originally posted by <b>LawBoy69</b>!
> I'm quite sure that I as well as everyone who disagrees with you knows as much about basketball as you do. I never said Cuban was the general manager you idiot. If you want to say that Cuban has no input in Dallas trades than I bet you also believe Steinbrenner doesn't have input on Yankees trades. This trade weakened their backcourt and improved their frontcourt. If you watched any basketball you'd know that a post defender who can rebound is their most glaring need. Getting an undersized Fortson isn't the answer, and don't even try and say Jamison provides that kind of presence. Do you really think they'd have made this move if they could have acquired Mourning or Miller? Hell, them working out a deal to get Keon Clark would have made more sense.


go worry about getting past the first round. my friend we only needed rebounding. Raef is twice as good as miller! Raef averaged 10 points when he was the 5th option! You think kandi's you 5 stud? Raef is a whole lot better than him and you'd be insane if you thought other wise. This move was better for them than getting miller. Raef is a decent shot blocker and is the best shooting center in the league. Then Kandi isn't that good of an defensive player. 

MY god Jackson or nellie couldn't even gel that chemistry of your team, much less your coach!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Hey Petey*



> Originally posted by <b>LawBoy69</b>!
> I'm quite sure that I as well as everyone who disagrees with you knows as much about basketball as you do. I never said Cuban was the general manager you idiot. If you want to say that Cuban has no input in Dallas trades than I bet you also believe Steinbrenner doesn't have input on Yankees trades. This trade weakened their backcourt and improved their frontcourt. If you watched any basketball you'd know that a post defender who can rebound is their most glaring need. Getting an undersized Fortson isn't the answer, and don't even try and say Jamison provides that kind of presence. Do you really think they'd have made this move if they could have acquired Mourning or Miller? Hell, them working out a deal to get Keon Clark would have made more sense.


First, I am not Petey. Secondly Cuban's input to trades is to say
"yes, that sounds good, I am willing to pay for that". Your
implication whether you want to admit or not is that Cuban was
the GM running around making trades just to make trades. This
is not only false but stupid.

I am not going to argue with you about it anymore. You clearly
have no idea what you are talking about. Lets just see where
the Mavs come in next year in rebounding differential. I guess
based upon your theory they will again be the 4th worst in the
league but you are wrong.

And by the way, I absolutely think they would do this deal if they
signed Mourning or Miller. Can you imagine this team with
Mourning and Jamison along with Nash, Finley and Dirk?


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

hopefully we can sign stepania! makes our rebounding even more better! averaged 7 rebounds off the bench!


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

you mavs fans are hilarious...cassell has not had a decent post player with him since hakeem olajuwon. who else would take the shots in new york other than spree and houston, there's no reason for spree not to get 15-20 shots a game on that squad...i'd be whining too if i were in that position. spree's past seems to keep affecting how people feel about him today, 7-8 years after it happened. his stats have not changed much at all and he will be a solid contributor and the best 2 guard any wolves team has ever had. wolves fans are optimistic for a reason, we won 50 games with a team that overachieved last year as far as i'm concerned. we have a new look this season that has everybody in town talkin t-wolves. there is no chemistry problems...we haven't even played a game, a team practice with these guys. do i believe the mavs are a good team? yes. do i believe they made a great trade? yes. do i think you've found exactly what you stated with your rebounding situation? no, not really. you fans are being as optimistic about your recent deal as we are about our deals this off-season. and why shouldn't you be...why shouldn't we...this all makes for great competition and some good basketball games. we've done enough talking about this subject, so i'm just gonna walk away and leave it at this...i can wait til the season starts to see how these deals have affected both teams.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Hey Petey*



> Originally posted by <b>LawBoy69</b>!
> 
> 
> For the record Petey, if you had bothered to read my post, I'm not taking a position on the idiotic debate over whether Dallas Or Minnehaha is better. However I still stand by my statement that Dallas doesn't really have a true stud 4/5 player. I'm including the ability to rebound inside, play tough D, play back to the basket in the low post and dominate. Dirk is a great player, but they wouldn't be trying to get guys like A. Davis and Mourning if they thought he was the answer to the stud 4/5 problem. Jamison at best gives them another front court scorer but he solves none of their real needs. Again, from a non-interested parties perspective this looks like a re-shuffling more than an improvement. If Cuban wasn't the kazillionaire that he is, he'd be one of those guys in fantasy leagues that was constantly trying to make trades for no other reason than to look like he knows what he's doing.



I did read your post I was tying mine into the topic of the thread. And I see your arguement, perhaps he was trying to upgrade their rebounding? Hence the times that Dirk, Finley, NVE and Nash are on the court at the same time, now it would be Dirk, Jamison, Finley and Nash instead? They did grow much bigger.



> Originally posted by <b>LawBoy69</b>!
> I'm quite sure that I as well as everyone who disagrees with you knows as much about basketball as you do. I never said Cuban was the general manager you idiot. If you want to say that Cuban has no input in Dallas trades than I bet you also believe Steinbrenner doesn't have input on Yankees trades. This trade weakened their backcourt and improved their frontcourt. If you watched any basketball you'd know that a post defender who can rebound is their most glaring need. Getting an undersized Fortson isn't the answer, and don't even try and say Jamison provides that kind of presence. Do you really think they'd have made this move if they could have acquired Mourning or Miller? Hell, them working out a deal to get Keon Clark would have made more sense.


I think you are addressing me based on the topic, but if you see, that is not my post. Also do not belittle another poster by calling him or her an idiot.

-Petey


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

kaniff, we have a reason to be optimistic and have some bragging rights. We had a squad last year that won 60 games. We had a squad that scored 83 points in a half. We had a squad that had the best team chemistry in all of SPORTS. We had a squad that made the WCF. That Squad just got a lot better! We got two good rebounders(jamison, fortson), a nellie player(welsch, euro), and some cap relief(Mills). 

Yall on the other hand, were knocked out in the first round 7 years in a row!

Plus we just signed best. Look at the threads my friend you embarrassing fan posted this thread and said the wolves are a powerhouse. Then Sam had Glenn, Ray, Thomas, and mason to share with. You can't make excuses for him.

No chemistry problems? That's where yall are being optimistic!

I'll agree, let's get off the topic. But yall should be embarrassed of sheefo. His mouth is talking trash that yall can't back up! 

We know more about the mavs and know yall don't know what yall are talking about. Yall know more about the wolves and know yall don't know what yall are talking about(joking). Well just quit the bashing and we'll quit!


----------



## LawBoy69 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Moron fans, er Maverick fans*

Look little minds, I'n not a Minnehaha fan, but you guys make it easy to root against Dallas with your astounding paranoia and lack of knowledge. Don't get too worked up about anything, because you'll have a hard time winning a series next year, much less winning the whole thing.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

why the hell are you on this forum? If we have a lack of knowledge. What the hell does that make you?

FYI, your last comment proves your lack of knowledge! And we get it you're not a wolves fan you're a moron.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Moron fans, er Maverick fans*



> Originally posted by <b>LawBoy69</b>!
> Look little minds, I'n not a Minnehaha fan, but you guys make it easy to root against Dallas with your astounding paranoia and lack of knowledge. Don't get too worked up about anything, because you'll have a hard time winning a series next year, much less winning the whole thing.


dont make me revive this infamous thread and others like it

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=30508&forumid=18


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

Amen!!!!!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> kaniff, we have a reason to be optimistic and have some bragging rights. We had a squad last year that won 60 games. We had a squad that scored 83 points in a half. We had a squad that had the best team chemistry in all of SPORTS. We had a squad that made the WCF. That Squad just got a lot better! We got two good rebounders(jamison, fortson), a nellie player(welsch, euro), and some cap relief(Mills).
> 
> Yall on the other hand, were knocked out in the first round 7 years in a row!
> ...


Preach it preacher!



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> dont make me revive this infamous thread and others like it
> ...


That made me laugh pretty hard Drag. Thats a good way to scare them away. "Big words from Drag" We should actually have a forum like that. :yes:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> kaniff, we have a reason to be optimistic and have some bragging rights. We had a squad last year that won 60 games. We had a squad that scored 83 points in a half. We had a squad that had the best team chemistry in all of SPORTS. We had a squad that made the WCF. That Squad just got a lot better! We got two good rebounders(jamison, fortson), a nellie player(welsch, euro), and some cap relief(Mills).
> 
> Yall on the other hand, were knocked out in the first round 7 years in a row!
> ...


Preach it preacher!



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> dont make me revive this infamous thread and others like it
> ...


That made me laugh pretty hard Drag. Thats a good way to scare them away. "Big words from Drag" We should actually have a forum like that. :yes:


----------



## LawBoy69 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Ooh, I'm scared....*

of a franchisnever won squat and their "Homer" fans. Look, you have a nice little team. If everyone is healthy out West though, it's the 4th best team. Deal with it. Aso, you all seem to have an unheathy obsession with proving your better than the T-Wolves. Why? Don't bother answering we know: INFERIORITY COMPLEX.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Ooh, I'm scared....*



> Originally posted by <b>LawBoy69</b>!
> of a franchisnever won squat and their "Homer" fans. Look, you have a nice little team. If everyone is healthy out West though, it's the 4th best team. Deal with it. Aso, you all seem to have an unheathy obsession with proving your better than the T-Wolves. Why? Don't bother answering we know: INFERIORITY COMPLEX.


Umm...we are better than the Twolves....:sigh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Ooh, I'm scared....*



> Originally posted by <b>LawBoy69</b>!
> of a franchisnever won squat and their "Homer" fans. Look, you have a nice little team. If everyone is healthy out West though, it's the 4th best team. Deal with it. Aso, you all seem to have an unheathy obsession with proving your better than the T-Wolves. Why? Don't bother answering we know: INFERIORITY COMPLEX.


But that is because a Wolves fan entered the Mavs forum to post this, this won't have been so long if it were in the Wolves forum...

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> 
> 
> Preach it preacher!
> ...


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Ooh, I'm scared....*



> Originally posted by <b>LawBoy69</b>!
> of a franchisnever won squat and their "Homer" fans. Look, you have a nice little team. If everyone is healthy out West though, it's the 4th best team. Deal with it. Aso, you all seem to have an unheathy obsession with proving your better than the T-Wolves. Why? Don't bother answering we know: INFERIORITY COMPLEX.


my friend we're tied with SA as the 2nd best team! What a joke. The kings are older and They traded away hedo,pollard, and "maverick killer" clark for Miller. They're way worst. I'm not bringing up the wolves. And SA lost the admiral and replaced him with Rasho(a poor mans raef lafrenz)? SA got worst and Kings got worst! We'll make another trade probably= better.


----------



## TDaddy25 (Aug 25, 2003)

shot me if im wrong, but rasho averaged more points and boards a game last year than raef!!! poor mans raef, he is doing more than raef. and by saying the kings got worse, wow, stop talking. They lost 3 bench players and added a proven all star center! look at teams in the past that have had 2 proven centers on their team and the damage they can do. hey SA won 2 rings with it. they have their whole starting 5 coming back(if cwebb doesnt do jail time for the michigan thing but he wont) and still have the deepest bench in the west! YES THE DEEPEST!!! 

yes and dallas did tie with SA last year, wasnt SA 10 games back going into the last month of the season, talk about a fall. didnt they have almost 50 wins at the allstar break?? and about dallas making the WCF last year, whooooppeeee, lets all celebrate. did they win it all?? do they get a ring for making it there? a banner?? noone will remember where anyone finished in the playoffs this year 20 years from now exept for SA and NJ, face than fact. Dallas fans will remember though because they will never get past that!!!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TDaddy25</b>!
> shot me if im wrong, but rasho averaged more points and boards a game last year than raef!!! poor mans raef, he is doing more than raef. and by saying the kings got worse, wow, stop talking. They lost 3 bench players and added a proven all star center! look at teams in the past that have had 2 proven centers on their team and the damage they can do. hey SA won 2 rings with it. they have their whole starting 5 coming back(if cwebb doesnt do jail time for the michigan thing but he wont) and still have the deepest bench in the west! YES THE DEEPEST!!!
> 
> yes and dallas did tie with SA last year, wasnt SA 10 games back going into the last month of the season, talk about a fall. didnt they have almost 50 wins at the allstar break?? and about dallas making the WCF last year, whooooppeeee, lets all celebrate. did they win it all?? do they get a ring for making it there? a banner?? noone will remember where anyone finished in the playoffs this year 20 years from now exept for SA and NJ, face than fact. Dallas fans will remember though because they will never get past that!!!


Hey maybe sheefo reregistered as TDaddy. Or is it Wolves fans
in general? Anyway this is one insecure bitter group of fans. Its
really kind of pathetic but some of the stupid statements do make
me laugh. I guess they feel that if they keep saying over and
over again that "your team sucks and our team is great" that it
will somehow make it come true.

They are somewhat like gnats, irritating but harmless.


----------

